# Where do I find the EXIF-Data in Photoshop?



## LaFoto

Yes. That is my question.
Where is it hidden.
How can I call it up in Photoshop.
I get it when the pics load and the ZoomBrowser opens automatically.
But later, when I work on the photos ... how can I still see it or call it up?

I am sure it is very straightforward and I am only too silly to know where to look.......... :er: :meh:


----------



## Rob

Ctrl Alt I together!!  Or File, File Info

Rob


----------



## LaFoto

I'll try this RIGHT NOW... hang on...

No 

Under File Info I get a window that lets me give a caption to the photo, but everything there is empty. No data given.
And Ctrl ALT together does not do anything :cry: 

I have an ancient old Photoshop 6.0!!!


----------



## doenoe

i think it says CTRL ALT I..................you forgot the I


----------



## LaFoto

That inverts my pics


----------



## etaf

alt + shift + ctrl + i

OR FILE
info


----------



## Digital Matt

file, file info, and there will be several different tabs.  You should see two for camera data.  Check them both.


----------

